# What supplement to take to burn fat?



## bamsurry (May 13, 2011)

I work out 5 times a week, take protein shakes in the morning and after work out. I also take NOXlode 1 hour before training. I'm slim, but trying to get the toned and athletic look. Can anyone recommend a supplement to burn off just that extra kilo? How safe it is to take that with NOxlode and Protein shakes?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 13, 2011)

Having a good diet is the key to fat loss. The only thing fat burners can do is to take away 100 calories. Your better off not spending your money on anything for fat loss.


----------



## gregsashinsky (May 13, 2011)

The best way to drop fat is really a mixture of workout at the same time as diet. Exercising will burn calories, and weight loss plan will reduced them. This kind of combination will assistance you not only accomplish your goals but to control and sustain your excess fat. Among the list of most challenging things about trying to eliminate weight is definitely keeping off that fat, but should you physical exercise at the same time as control your healthy eating plan you might be successful.
I wish you success!!!


----------



## SuperLift (May 13, 2011)

Really more than anything, just watch your diet and make sure that you dont skip out on your workouts. 5x a week intense weight training should be perfect for you to get the body you want. The supplements you are talking about are absolutely safe.  Just a few basic rules to trim body fat.. NEVER drink cokes. I only drink water (sometimes black coffee before work).  Try to stat away from carbs in at dinner. Go for some lean meat/veggies. Try to stay away from sweets as much as possible. Just by taking those steps along with your training can make huge differences. good luck bro. Oh and Ive taken Lipodrene and Lipo6 Black that have helped me burn off some fat. (on top of a good diet and training regimen of course)


----------



## MDR (May 13, 2011)

Run a caloric deficit and you will drop weight.  Better to spend your money on food.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Track your diet, figure out what calories you usually eat, and reduce it by 20%.

Watch it with the training. 5 days a week could be a bit high while cutting.


----------



## invain (May 17, 2011)

I've used a ton of different pre-workout supps and in my honest opinion NOxplode is shit. You can find much cheaper mixes that give you much more energy. Nitric oxide is fairly useless it supplement with. 

How intense are your workouts, and how long are you in the gym on average?


----------



## bamsurry (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback so far...

I do about 20 min cardio and 40 mins weights. The NoXplode does give me more energy from before..so think it does work..but unsure as I just started. 

Am careful with what I eat, no sweets or soda, etc. Only vegetable and tuna (2 tins a day), and the occasional lean chicken breast. 

As part of my protein shake I also mix a scoop of Matodextrin as I don't eat enough carbs to build my frame/muscle. 

I'm contemplating Lip-6 Black just to cut off the excess fat for 3 months than back to protein and Maltodextrin. 


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200549024922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Built (May 18, 2011)

bamsurry said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far...
> 
> I do about 20 min cardio and 40 mins weights. The NoXplode does give me more energy from before..so think it does work..but unsure as I just started.
> 
> ...


You need to eat less. You don't know how much you're eating now. Figure that part out, then figure out how to eat a little less. That's really is.


----------



## Merkaba (May 18, 2011)

bamsurry said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far...
> 
> I do about 20 min cardio and 40 mins weights. The NoXplode does give me more energy from before..so think it does work..but unsure as I just started.
> 
> ...



Nothing "gives you energy" except calories.  Now you can temporarily cause your endocrine system to malfunction which will in turn make your senses more alert.  That's about it.  Look here's how it works:  

When Built Speaks.  You listen.  Simple.  And by speaking I mean, take the time to type a response.  Capisce?


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2011)

Green Tea?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/126670-green-tea-fat-loss.html


----------



## 258884 (May 19, 2011)

Built said:


> FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal
> 
> Track your diet, figure out what calories you usually eat, and reduce it by 20%.
> 
> Watch it with the training. 5 days a week could be a bit high while cutting.


 

^^^^^ In Built EVERYONE trusts. Between fit day (Built) and Juggernaut's w/out....I am deep in a complete body recomp. Feel better than I have in years (hell a decade).

You will be suprised when you see your diet up in lights.


----------



## broke1naz (May 20, 2011)

bamsurry said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far...
> 
> I do about 20 min cardio and 40 mins weights. The NoXplode does give me more energy from before..so think it does work..but unsure as I just started.
> 
> ...


 I think Fitday is great like others have said,watch to big of meals before bed and watch that 2cans of tuna a day Mercury Levels will be sky high.


----------



## Built (May 20, 2011)

broke1naz said:


> I think Fitday is great like others have said,watch to big of meals before bed.



Fitday is a very helpful tool, to be sure. Why are big meals before bed a problem, though?


----------



## broke1naz (May 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Fitday is a very helpful tool, to be sure. Why are big meals before bed a problem, though?


 i dont know what his diet is was just sayin heavy carb meals in the evening.not sure what his meals consist of. carbs are fine i am just saying for me too many carbs before bed dont do Me any good everybodys differnt.


----------



## NJRiot (May 20, 2011)

i like clen, raises my core temp.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Having a good diet is the key to fat loss. The only thing fat burners can do is to take away 100 calories. Your better off not spending your money on anything for fat loss.



This post says it all. Yes, some fat burners do work, most suck. However, that being said, before using a fb, be certain diet is on, and your cardio/training are up to snuff. Plus, it always comes down to one simple mathematical equation:

Burn more calories than you take in.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

If you feel anything is good, then I suggest using forskolin, green tea extract and caffiene (anhydrous). 

If you go a little riskier, ECA (ephedrine, caffiene and aspirin [optional])

Even further, clen and t3. be careful of t3 because in my past, I've tried it and only succumbed to water bloat like you cant believe. I refrain from using any t3 at this point.


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

broke1naz said:


> I think Fitday is great like others have said,watch to big of meals before bed and watch that 2cans of tuna a day Mercury Levels will be sky high.



fitday is awesome, I use that site all the time. I eat tons of tuna though lol. Prolly way more than I should.


----------



## TJTJ (May 20, 2011)

eat a spoon full of cayenne pepper


----------

